# red Diesel 75 taken out of Clear Creek on 7/22



## wamskayaker

First off sorry you lost your boat, but to assume someone took it and had bad river etiquette is not fair. First off clear creek is coming down so the boat may have finally moved on its own. Second you say in your post it was there a few weeks, after a few days salvage laws come into effect. Furthermore having a boat in the river is a hazard to other river runners so someone might have just moved it for the safety of all of us, and they deserve the boat if they took the risk to get it out. Finally if you wanted your boat so bad you should have gotten it out before running the river, not after, that is simple river etiquette. If someone does return your boat you owe them a massive beer fine, somewhere in the range of 2 good kegs.


----------



## El Flaco

Chances are, after two weeks of being pinned on a rock during an epic surging runoff, at least one hole on that boat has been ground through the hull. I'd be surprised if it wasn't a recycler at this point. Hope not, for your sake.


----------



## bolsito

Sorry to break it to you, but that wasn't your boat. That was a red Mamba which pinned about a month ago, I know this for a fact as I was on the trip when it pinned. It's been underwater, so I can see how you would've thought it was yours.

As to the comments about why the boat wasn't removed, you have no idea what you're talking about. The boat was not a danger to paddlers or swimmers, and unpinning it at high flows would have involved some danger to the participants. The decision to wait until flows dropped was definitely the right one. Also, just because it's been there for a while doesn't make it up for grabs to whoever wants it.

Good luck finding your boat, have you checked below the dam?


----------



## chepora

Man you know its been high water when people are losing boats so often that this post could occur


----------



## kerry edwards

Not sure if and when marine salvage laws apply to kayaks on rivers, but I know simply accepting a tow in a dire situation on lakes or oceans gives the tower some claim to the vessel if no arrangement to the contrary is set up in advance.


----------



## bolsito

I don't care what the law says - if my boat gets pinned and you remove it, I'll give you some beer but it's still my boat.


----------



## kerry edwards

Publications - Wright, Constable & Skeen, LLP - Attorneys at Law in Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## RiverSasquatch

I removed a pinned canoe from the hooch here in Atlanta, which happens to be federal land. My buddy took it home and we put lost and found ads out on a couple different sites and after 3 weeks he put it on Craigslist.... He tried selling it to get rid of it and got stung by the POS rangers that had been combing the Internet looking for the boat for the lazy ass boat owners that left it in the rapids. He got cited for misappropriation of property and I even got pulled into it for the lost and found ads being under my account and email. Here is what I learned... We all have a fiduciary obligation to do everything in our power to return the boat to the owner, using clues, names, addresses, boat identification numbers, anything!! We should have just left it at the take out, but we weren't aware of the laws and what not and ended up paying thousands of dollars in lawyer fees to get our names cleared. 
So if you ever come across a boat, paddle, oar, piece of chewing gum. On the river, Just leave it!!! Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Schutzie

......Schutzie gets his popcorn and beer and finds a comfortable seat. He wonders, as he waits for the real show to start...........
1) Name etc. in/on the boat or contents?
2) Two weeks; he wonders, were the authorities notified at the time?
3) Was the pin location reported on any web sites, like da Buzz?

He wonders if the boat was rescued, or if it did a self rescue? If it did a self rescue, perhaps it has again become stuck and still requires a rescue.

Schutzie loves a good mystery, he can hardly wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Rich

I'm assuming there is an employee at Coors that makes good money recycling or reselling all the kayaks and tubes lost on Clear Creek.

PS for the non locals: Coors Brewery is private property just downstream of Golden. 
They have many lowhead dams that catch all sorts of debris.


----------



## okieboater

Off topic but I will ask anyway.

In the Coors advertisements they often show this beautiful Rocky Mountain spring photo with the words (what I remember may not be exact) brewed with pure rocky mountain water,, In reality is it clear creek water? Just curious as Clear Creek may well be pure water as it gets to be.


----------



## cayo 2

The picture they usually show is Coors Falls on West Fork.of Clear Creek way up river from Coors ...I think they say "pure Rocky Mtn. 'Spring ' water, but don 't know of any spring, think it is Clear Creek water...looks clear but there are. /were mine tailings leeching into the river and a diversion from an area with a massive molybdenum? (Sp? ) mine.....

as far as the boat if Coors did n 't find it, it may have gone through at high water...there is a very sticky looking wide lowhead dam 1/2 mile or so above Yoingfield but below Coors ...try riding the bike path if you have not already...seems unlikely that noone had spotted it yet though...you never know...bet Coors and stretch below are full.of river booty...


----------



## carvedog

riversquatch wins zombie thread revival of the week award. 

Be free.


----------



## RiverSasquatch

carvedog said:


> riversquatch wins zombie thread revival of the week award.
> 
> Be free.


Just trying to find some info on a diesel 70 and this thread popped up... Figured my situation might clear up some of the unknowns for guys that lost/found the red boat... 
Apparently Shutzie is a dick that can't read. Yes, the canoe was stuck until I got it out. lost and founds ads (with pics and description) were posted on boater talk and the local Craigslist site...
No , the authorities weren't called because that is fucking retarded! Anything else, Shutzie? Remember to cut a hole in the bottom of the popcorn bucket so your boyfriend finds a little treat.


----------



## bigben

RiverSasquatch said:


> No , the authorities weren't called because that is fucking retarded!


in retrospect, was your "thousands in lawyer fees" worth not calling the proper local authorities in the first place??
..you ever taken a step back and thought about the sar guys who might risk their neck looking for a lost boater(or rescuing a pinned boat). and you think a simple phone call to let them know what's up is retarded?? 
sounds to me like we found a "dick" and a random thread revivalist all in one!!


----------



## RiverSasquatch

Yeah, sorry guys... Apparently, I am a dick. It didn't cross my mind to call the "authorities" for a beat up old canoe. I thought I had done enough to find the owner before my buddy unloaded it. It's cool though, I learned a lot from the whole experience and won't be fucking around with submerged boats in rivers or spending anymore time on a web forum filled with a bunch of know-it-all dicks. Cheers.


----------



## carvedog

RiverSasquatch said:


> Yeah, sorry guys... Apparently, I am a dick. It didn't cross my mind to call the "authorities" for a beat up old canoe. I thought I had done enough to find the owner before my buddy unloaded it. It's cool though, I learned a lot from the whole experience and won't be fucking around with submerged boats in rivers or spending anymore time on a web forum filled with a bunch of know-it-all dicks. Cheers.


Dude......there was not even anything remotely negative in my post. I love zombie thread revivals. Especially when some people reply back to them as if it's new ( I have done that and had to laugh at myself).

But don't laugh at yourself. It's much better to get all offended all over yourself like when you think you are pissing on something but you actually have a flap of your shorts deflecting spray down the back of your other leg as you are watching fireworks and thinking it's all good. Did that tonight. It was still a great night. But whatever floats your canoe.


----------



## cayo 2

Jeez didn't 't notice the date ..doh..wasnt there s red kayak lost on lower Clear Creek a couple weeks ago? ...oh well


----------



## Schutzie

RiverSasquatch said:


> Yeah, sorry guys... Apparently, I am a dick. It didn't cross my mind to call the "authorities" for a beat up old canoe. I thought I had done enough to find the owner before my buddy unloaded it. It's cool though, I learned a lot from the whole experience and won't be fucking around with submerged boats in rivers or spending anymore time on a web forum filled with a bunch of know-it-all dicks. Cheers.


Uh oh.........someone needs a hug! Might I suggest you run by Carl's pub, see is someone willing to oblige you?

My comments were aimed at the red diesel taken out of Clear Creek post (I admit I wasn't looking at the dates; my bad). Your post was interesting to me, but only in a general sense; people who recover canoes are generally a lower life form than even Kayakers and I try to ignore them. I've discovered that as a rule they are a disagreeable bunch, always looking for an argument. 

For what it's worth, you have my sympathy as to the legal quagmire you found yourself in. So much for being a good Samaritan.


----------

